# Gaming Monitor for Gaming (20-30K)



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey Guys, so recently i got a ps4 pro and i am looking for a tv to hook it up to.

1. Budget?
20-30k
2. Display type and size?
LCD/LED and about 32 inch
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
Gaming through PS4 pro
4. Types and number of ports required?
HDMI slot is a must
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Any reliable brand, no preference as such 
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Nope
7. Any other info that you want to share.
While i do agree that you get the best performance at 4k tv, Pls bear in mind that this is a secondary tv for me and i will eventually upgrade my Primary tv(LG) into a 4k eventually. But for now, i am looking at 1080p resolution(Full HD)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/LG-32MN58H-31-5-inch...F8&qid=1517762061&sr=1-33&refinements=p_89:LG
Don't know how it will fare as a gaming monitor for PS4 though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/LG-32MN58H-31-5-inch-Full-HD-Monitor/dp/B01MYTIIHB/ref=sr_1_33?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1517762061&sr=1-33&refinements=p_89:LG
> Don't know how it will fare as a gaming monitor for PS4 though.


Doesn't seem to be available right now. Do you have any alternative options too i could look at?
Btw can anyone please explain what is hdmi premium?Supposedly its a blue coloured port. Does it make any difference to the display or is this some kind of marketing gimmick?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2018)

For 4K's sake: why is the industry making HDMI cables so complicated? | TechRadar
Basically a "premium hdmi" port is just a fancy name for hdmi 2.0.

This is the only other model from LG that is 27" with freesync:
*www.amazon.in/LG-27MP89HM-S-FreeSy...feature_browse-bin:1464384031,p_36:1318507031

@SaiyanGoku may be able to suggest some more options


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> For 4K's sake: why is the industry making HDMI cables so complicated? | TechRadar
> Basically a "premium hdmi" port is just a fancy name for hdmi 2.0.
> 
> This is the only other model from LG that is 27" with freesync:
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. It fits my requirement quite easily, but again i can't find sellers for this product again. @SaiyanGoku Could you please suggest some more options or should i go ahead with the LG recommendation of @whitestar_999


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. It fits my requirement quite easily, but again i can't find sellers for this product again. @SaiyanGoku Could you please suggest some more options or should i go ahead with the LG recommendation of @whitestar_999


If you are ok with latency and input lag than only get a TV for gaming. I don't know if there are big 32" 1080p/1440p/4k monitors with built-in speakers. 
Check locally for non-smart LG, samsung, sony and panasonic 1080p TVs. You could find them for 15-25k easily. Take your PS4 with you as well for testing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you are ok with latency and input lag than only get a TV for gaming. I don't know if there are big 32" 1080p/1440p/4k monitors with built-in speakers.
> Check locally for non-smart LG, samsung, sony and panasonic 1080p TVs. You could find them for 15-25k easily. Take your PS4 with you as well for testing.


Went around asking in stores to test and everywhere i went, i got a puzzled look. Most of the stores kept insisting on 32 inch smart tv of either Panasonic and Samsung. Tried it with samsung 5100 model and it worked, although the price was on the higher side. 
What are the alternatives to a tv for gaming. Should i then instead opt for the option given by whitestar_999. Are you talking about monitors like pc monitors for gaming?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Went around asking in stores to test and everywhere i went, i got a puzzled look. Most of the stores kept insisting on 32 inch smart tv of either Panasonic and Samsung. Tried it with samsung 5100 model and it worked, although the price was on the higher side.
> What are the alternatives to a tv for gaming. Should i then instead opt for the option given by whitestar_999. Are you talking about monitors like pc monitors for gaming?


Yes, PC monitors have lower latency than TV's generally. Stores don't care about which TV you buy as long as they get their cut. Buying a smart TV for you won't make sense as you'll be using it for PS4 only via HDMI.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, PC monitors have lower latency than TV's generally. Stores don't care about which TV you buy as long as they get their cut. Buying a smart TV for you won't make sense as you'll be using it for PS4 only via HDMI.


I dont mind PC monitors at all. In fact i was planning to upgrade my existing pc monitor too. Any recommendations on a good PC monitor then for PS4. I am looking for somewhere between 24 to 28 inch.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2018)

Guys please do assist. Looking to buy this week if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2018)

i have one concern though. What happens to audio then if i opt for a pc monitor?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2018)

These two seem like the best options for monitors now unless i missed some better model:

Buy Online | Samsung 24? LC24FG70FQWXXL Curved 144Hz Gaming Monitor | Price in India

Buy Online | LG 27UD68P 27″ 4K UHD 3840×2160 IPS Height Adjustable LED Monitor | Price in India

@Nerevarine  has the second one
Post your latest Purchase


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 7, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> i have one concern though. What happens to audio then if i opt for a pc monitor?


Few Monitors have a headphone jack so that you can connect speakers to it. I use my 24 inch Benq monitor with my PS4 Pro .


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2018)

LG 27UD68P, its one hell of a monitor. Absolutely fantastic picture quality. Definitely the most VFM 4k monitor in india, ive searched for months but I settled on this finally.
If you wanna go 1440p, there are a bunch of Lenovo 1440p 27 inch monitors available in mdcomputers for 25-28k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the response. I am really tempted by the LG 4K monitor but unfortunately its outside of my budget right now. I would love to buy an LG monitor with 1080p or 1440p resolution. 

How about this?
*www.amazon.in/LG-27MP68HM-Full-Slim-Monitor/dp/B01ID20MN6?tag=googinhydr18418-21
@whitestar_999 recommendation
*www.amazon.in/LG-27MP89HM-S-FreeSy...feature_browse-bin:1464384031,p_36:1318507031


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Both of them looks fine but LG MP68 series is better known.Also I found out that both these monitors are 6bit IPS+FRC & true 8bit 1080p IPS monitors are almost non-existent.I am not a gamer so can't say but for multimedia I never go below true 8bit panels.Still let others comment as latest 6bit+FRC is good enough for gaming & even for multimedia for many judging by reviews.

This is a true 8bit VA panel without freesync:
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-EW2775ZH-27-inch-Backlit-Monitor/dp/B01GZ1TAUS


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the response. I am really tempted by the LG 4K monitor but unfortunately its outside of my budget right now. I would love to buy an LG monitor with 1080p or 1440p resolution.
> 
> How about this?
> *www.amazon.in/LG-27MP68HM-Full-Slim-Monitor/dp/B01ID20MN6?tag=googinhydr18418-21
> ...



Both of them doesn't seem to have Displayport. Although you don't need it, DP is the standard for PC display connectivity going forward. The Samsung monitor linked before is the other option. It's VA, 144Hz, Freesync, 1080p, with Displayport. Freesync,  144Hz and displayport would be useless with a PS4 but useful if you plan on connecting a PC later.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Both of them looks fine but LG MP68 series is better known.Also I found out that both these monitors are 6bit IPS+FRC & true 8bit 1080p IPS monitors are almost non-existent.I am not a gamer so can't say but for multimedia I never go below true 8bit panels.Still let others comment as latest 6bit+FRC is good enough for gaming & even for multimedia for many judging by reviews.
> 
> This is a true 8bit VA panel without freesync:
> *www.amazon.in/BenQ-EW2775ZH-27-inch-Backlit-Monitor/dp/B01GZ1TAUS



Are freesync monitors better suited for gaming?Any difference between a freesync panel and one without?
I didn't follow the 6 bit and 8 bit part. Are the 6 bit panels old comparatively?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Both of them doesn't seem to have Displayport. Although you don't need it, DP is the standard for PC display connectivity going forward. The Samsung monitor linked before is the other option. It's VA, 144Hz, Freesync, 1080p, with Displayport. Freesync,  144Hz and displayport would be useless with a PS4 but useful if you plan on connecting a PC later.


I am planning to upgrade my pc monitor separately later this year. This monitor will be primarily used for gaming and connecting my laptop once in a while via HDMI.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 8, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Are freesync monitors better suited for gaming?Any difference between a freesync panel and one without?
> I didn't follow the 6 bit and 8 bit part. Are the 6 bit panels old comparatively?


 You need a AMD Graphics card to make use of Freesync. PS4 uses an AMD graphics card but doesn't support currently and probably won't either in the future. Higher the bit , larger the range of colors it can support. World is moving towards 10 bit. So 8 bit is the minimum you need to get in 2018.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> You need a AMD Graphics card to make use of Freesync. PS4 uses an AMD graphics card but doesn't support currently and probably won't either in the future. Higher the bit , larger the range of colors it can support. World is moving towards 10 bit. So 8 bit is the minimum you need to get in 2018.


Alright Thanks for the explanation.
So from the options given above. whitestar has given one with 8 bit panel.. Any other recommendations  for 8 bit panels with other brands or go ahead with this one?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Alright Thanks for the explanation.
> So from the options given above. whitestar has given one with 8 bit panel.. Any other recommendations  for 8 bit panels with other brands or go ahead with this one?



The Samsung one is also 8-bit panel:
Buy Online | Samsung 24? LC24FG70FQWXXL Curved 144Hz Gaming Monitor | Price in India

Samsung C24FG70 Review | PC Monitors


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2018)

LENOVO L27Q-10 - 27 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, QHD IPS PANEL)   27 inch, 10 bit, 1440p, 3 years warranty, NO VESA
LENOVO P27Q-10 - 27 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, 60HZ REFRESH RATE, WQHD IPS PANEL)  27 inches, 8 bit, 1440p, 3 years, with VESA (costs more???)

Data according to displayspecifications.com
Not much reviews but if you wanna go for 27 inch 1440p (which is the recommended size for this res), then this is the cheapest way to do this and still have warranty.
Beyond this, there is no point spending on a 1440p display @ 60hz when you can get LG 27UD68P at 36k.

Id probably have bought the first monitor myself and went for a 1070, if that monitor had launched a few months earlier.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2018)

27" Lenovo L27q-10 - Specifications


>


True 10bit panels are currently rare & quite expensive not to mention only latest graphics card under specific conditions can output 10bit.All these "budget 10bit panels" are just 8bit+FRC.

@Ronnie11 I don't play games so for me 8bit is minimum but I am not so sure about gamers' experience on 6bit+FRC gaming monitor as those are the ones often recommended here.Better ask somebody owning such monitor & gaming on it quite often for input.Tagging @billubakra he has a similar setup & he plays games too on that,i think.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> LENOVO L27Q-10 - 27 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, QHD IPS PANEL)   27 inch, 10 bit, 1440p, 3 years warranty, NO VESA
> LENOVO P27Q-10 - 27 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, 60HZ REFRESH RATE, WQHD IPS PANEL)  27 inches, 8 bit, 1440p, 3 years, with VESA (costs more???)
> 
> Data according to displayspecifications.com
> ...



The Lenovo monitors sound tempting to be honest. Though i am unable to understand the price gap of 3k between the first and second model.  I just hope Lenovo is as reliable in monitors as Benq or Dell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> 27" Lenovo L27q-10 - Specifications
> 
> True 10bit panels are currently rare & quite expensive not to mention only latest graphics card under specific conditions can output 10bit.All these "budget 10bit panels" are just 8bit+FRC.
> 
> @Ronnie11 I don't play games so for me 8bit is minimum but I am not so sure about gamers' experience on 6bit+FRC gaming monitor as those are the ones often recommended here.Better ask somebody owning such monitor & gaming on it quite often for input.Tagging @billubakra he has a similar setup & he plays games too on that,i think.


Thanks


----------



## nac (Feb 9, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> The Lenovo monitors sound tempting to be honest. Though i am unable to understand the price gap of 3k between the first and second model.  I just hope Lenovo is as reliable in monitors as Benq or Dell.


Premium is for tilt, swivel, pivot, height and more no. of ports... I think P stands for professional.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Premium is for tilt, swivel, pivot, height and more no. of ports... I think P stands for professional.


Yeah looked up display specification for both and the P version has a lot more ports and height adjust. 
Alright looks like the Lenovo p27 is a good bet. Just one final question. Has anyone in our forum have experience with Lenovo monitors. Are they reliable compared to the rest of the brands like BenQ?
There are hardly any reviews for it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2018)

Decided to go ahead with the Lenovo P27Q  model. Thanks guys. Will update once i receive the product.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2018)

It has arrived!! *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180216/0a4403b3df40b7e40dfbd41126b95025.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2018)

Review it please, just a short paragraph is enough of your initial impressions.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Review it please, just a short paragraph is enough of your initial impressions.


just unboxed it. Will be posting a short review tomorrow.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry about the delay. Busy with work and other stuff. Will post a short review this weekend 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry for the late post. Had some emergency medical matters to sort out.
Thanks to everyone who helped me to decide with the lenovo model.  Its better than expected. Crisp clear display, Didn't notice any drop in frame rate. Tested out youtube videos too although i am not able to go above 1080p even though this is a 2k Screen. Overall very satisfied 
Will post some screen shots too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2018)

Youtube video quality depend on connection speed & available quality for that video.I can select 1440p on youtube on laptop 720p screen with a connection of 40mbps on 2k trailers of big budget hollywood movies.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Youtube video quality depend on connection speed & available quality for that video.I can select 1440p on youtube on laptop 720p screen with a connection of 40mbps on 2k trailers of big budget hollywood movies.


Hmm ok..While i did see the 2k option in youtube browser on my pc, Same thing was unavailable in the youtube app on PS4. Will try with some more videos. Aside from that, i love the screen quality though. No complains whatsoever.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2018)

If the monitor had launched a few months back, Id have gone for that instead of a 4K LG 27UD68P. Plus it having freesync is useless for me as I have an nvidia card.
Even a GTX 1080 isnt powerful enough for 4k@Ultra 60fps.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> If the monitor had launched a few months back, Id have gone for that instead of a 4K LG 27UD68P. Plus it having freesync is useless for me as I have an nvidia card.
> Even a GTX 1080 isnt powerful enough for 4k@Ultra 60fps.


Where are you these days? People are missing you 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> 27" Lenovo L27q-10 - Specifications
> 
> True 10bit panels are currently rare & quite expensive not to mention only latest graphics card under specific conditions can output 10bit.All these "budget 10bit panels" are just 8bit+FRC.
> 
> @Ronnie11 I don't play games so for me 8bit is minimum but I am not so sure about gamers' experience on 6bit+FRC gaming monitor as those are the ones often recommended here.Better ask somebody owning such monitor & gaming on it quite often for input.Tagging @billubakra he has a similar setup & he plays games too on that,i think.



Sorry checked the post just now. Is the tagging thing still not working? The LG monitor that I have is IPS and not QHD and whether it is 6 bit or 8 bit IDK but I think it is the latter considering its price.

@Ronnie11
You made a wise choice buddy. Post some photos and how much did it cost you?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2018)

@billubakra tagging is working correctly for quite some time now.As for your monitor I think it is this one in which case it is indeed 8 bit.
21.5" LG 22MP68VQ - Specifications


> Panel bit depth: 8bits


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Sorry checked the post just now. Is the tagging thing still not working? The LG monitor that I have is IPS and not QHD and whether it is 6 bit or 8 bit IDK but I think it is the latter considering its price.
> 
> @Ronnie11
> You made a wise choice buddy. Post some photos and how much did it cost you?



Thanks man 
It cost about 27800. I shall post some photos soon. Got caught up with some work. I will try to post by Sunday.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2018)

AFAIK, Alien Isolation is the only game that can take advantage of 10 bit (Not HDR), in monitors like these.
So 10 bit is pretty much useless unless it has HDR enabled also. Not 100% sure but madVR with MPC-HC can utilise the 10 bit colorspace also, able to reproduce HDR content on SDR screens (like mine).


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks man
> It cost about 27800. I shall post some photos soon. Got caught up with some work. I will try to post by Sunday.



Where you get this Online or Retail?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Where you get this Online or Retail?


Online @md computers


----------

